# Cougar sightings in Franklin Co.



## Joe Moran

Alright guys, here we go again!

I have never seen a cougar, except on TV & at the Yellow River Game Ranch, but I happen to be kin to someone who has.

My Mom said that what appeared to be a cougar, crossed the road in front of her the other day. She lives in Franklin Co., between Commerce & Danielsville.

Several of her neighbors also claim to have seen one very recently as well.

Before y'all get started on me, let me say, that NO ONE said they saw a black panther.

Alright, fire away. Just don't be talking bad about my Momma!


----------



## Quercus Alba

People in South Carolina say they see them every now again. I sure would like to see them and hope that they make a comeback. An interesting theory to think about is the possibility of young males leaving the Everglades in search of new territory. With more of the Florida Panthers land being developed their is fierce competition among male cats. A male cougars range can be upwards of125 square miles. These cats could potentially use rivers to navigate up into Georgia and South Carolina. That is where most of our sitings occur down in the swamplands around rivers.


----------



## Ol' Red

Take a look at my post in the photography section and see if that is what it looked like.

Red


----------



## marknga

My dad, Wornout Trails, shared his story of his encounter with a Franklin County BIG CAT on Woody's earlier. The hill where he saw him is now called "Big Cat Mountain". Search the threads for "Ghost and the Darkness". 

I'm a believer (having seen one several years ago in Middle Georgia) BUT dang I sure wish one of us could bring some real proof to the table!

I was told by the DNR; "Nah son you didn't see no big cat"

I know what I saw and I know how my Dad was acting the morning he called me after his encounter.

Mark


----------



## Hawkeye

Quercus Alba said:


> People in South Carolina say they see them every now again. I sure would like to see them and hope that they make a comeback. An interesting theory to think about is the possibility of young males leaving the Everglades in search of new territory. With more of the Florida Panthers land being developed their is fierce competition among male cats. A male cougars range can be upwards of125 square miles. These cats could potentially use rivers to navigate up into Georgia and South Carolina. That is where most of our sitings occur down in the swamplands around rivers.



We saw one many times at Boggy Creek plantation in Estill South CArolina back in the 1980s.


----------



## PHIL M

marknga said:


> My dad, Wornout Trails, shared his story of his encounter with a Franklin County BIG CAT on Woody's earlier. The hill where he saw him is now called "Big Cat Mountain". Search the threads for "Ghost and the Darkness".
> 
> I'm a believer (having seen one several years ago in Middle Georgia) BUT dang I sure wish one of us could bring some real proof to the table!
> 
> I was told by the DNR; "Nah son you didn't see no big cat"
> 
> I know what I saw and I know how my Dad was acting the morning he called me after his encounter.
> 
> Mark



There will be proof sooner or later. I have no doubt that they exist. I saw one cross a 100 acre pasture. It wasn't just a quick glimpse. I saw it for several minutes. It took me a minute to convince myself what it was I was looking at. The tail is the biggest give away. Its as long as the body. It wasn't black in color, but it was fairly dark.


----------



## BuckinFish

my aunt claims to have seen one crossing east cherokee dr in woodstock "a cat as big as dexter (golden retriever) with a long tail"   ???


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I saw on the weekend of Oct 7, along the road in South Carolina.  On the way to Mytle Beach.

Last week, a guy at work claims he saw one between Madison and Buckhead along the road.  He said it was at night and it was walking along the road.  He couldn't believe what he saw, so he turned around and it was still there.  Said when he went back for a second look, it turned and crossed a field and entered the woods.


----------



## d_white

Last year a guy at my lease said he was workin up a stand and heard a loud screaming (like a cat).  Then out into the plot came a huge cat with a tail as long as it's body...he said it was dark grey in color.  Then this past summer, at the same stand, a DIFFERENT guy who had never heard the first guys story said the same thing.
Another guy this past weekend said saturday evening there was a big cat-like something in his food plot, tail as long as body, but about the size of a large bobcat...he said this one was all black though?!?

For the cougars, my dad says they let a few loose down in Attapulgus, GA about 30 years back as some kind of experiment.  This is about 20-25 miles from where I hunt.  I honestly don't know what to beleive.


----------



## SHMELTON

I don't know if it was a panther or not but there is a picture of a huge cat in a gun shop in tunnel hill that was supposedly shot off of someones back porch up there.  My father and I went to Triple S quail farms and stopped by on the way.  I think its on the sam road only a couple of miles away.  Our guide was the one that told us where it was shot.  He also said that the DNR released them.  Guy supposedly shot it in self defense.  Sorry can't remember the details


----------



## Dub

I know what I've seen.

All the naysayers in world can't convince me that I didn't.  It's funny to me how they try to discredit and debunk others until they see them on their own.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am sure with all the fires in GA it has caused them to 
move around more to escape....
Got to go somewhere !!!!


----------



## R G

Ask your local DNR representative and they will tell you that there are no big cats around Georgia unless someone's exotic pet got loose. 

Aint that sorta the way we wound up with all the wild pigs?


----------



## jeeptastic

That's just great. I live in Sandy Cross. I wouldnb't be surprised to see one though. 

The other night I was putting my dog up and shined my spotlight out in the pasture to check on the cows and there were some eyes looking at me. They were orange and it kept moving behind a tree trying to get a good look at ME. Then just as I got close enough, my light started dying out. Needless to say all of the stories I have read on here started coming back and I high tailed it back to the house.


----------



## huntfish

I hunt in that area, Sandy Cross is full of yotes.


----------



## jeeptastic

hear them almost everynight


----------



## sambo1456

i have lived in banks co now 13yrs. i have seen big cat,s  3 differnt time,s over the year,s  my son saw it my wife . and my soninlaw who saw it about 3.30 am  on his way to work. so i do belive they are here.


----------



## Ol_Oneshot

There is a hunting plantation in Brooks County that had put a trail camera in the woods and got a picture of a big black panther trailing right behind a small buck.  That big ol' cat had a very long tail that was about the length of his body.  My grandmother use to tell me how she use to hear panthers sreaming at night when she was growing up.  My buddy was hunting in Echols County one evening and killed a deer.  Once it got dark, he went looking for the deer and saw the panther right where his deer was at.  He said he turned around and got the heck out of there, leaving the deer with the panther.


----------



## hartwellbasser

YES the cougar thing is true. I hunted land on Grady School road in Franklin CO. I was sitting in my stand one morning when school was out for christmas. I got a feeling something was looking at me. When i looked down the atv trailer I walked in on I saw it. It was about as big as a German Shepherd. I pulled my 7mm up on it but didnt know to shoot it or not. I called my dad which worked with the land owner and asked him what it was. Everyone laughed at me until about about 2 weeks later when his wife was walking in the woods around my stand and saw it again . So yes its true.


----------



## Soybean

i will chime in.  i hunt family property in franklin county, GA.  3 years ago during bow season i saw an animal about 100 yds away and thought is was a small deer.  i had some bino's but they were not very good (cheap walmart kind).  i realized it was not a deer when i saw the "rolling shoulders."  i thought to myself it must be a bobcat (this would have been the first bobcat sighting for me, ever).  but then i thought that must be the biggest bobcat in history.  the more i have seen bobcats since, pics of bobcats, and heard stories of bobcats - i have to say that this was no bobcat.  this "cat" was similar to the size of a large dog - german shepard, etc.  

ive kept this story to myself, escpecially on this forum but this thread hit too close to home for me not to share.  im not sure what it was but it was big and it was very creepy looking.  ive hunted this property my entire life and this is my only experience like this.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I got a cougar that lives next door to me...


----------



## Soybean

R G said:


> Ask your local DNR representative and they will tell you that there are no big cats around Georgia unless someone's exotic pet got loose.
> 
> Aint that sorta the way we wound up with all the wild pigs?



no offense to any law enforcement officer (god bless them all), but i have spoken to a few dnr personnel before that were not the sharpest knives in the drawer.

i know what i saw.  i have no proof so this is as far as ill take it but if cougars/panthers exist in florida, then it is not out of the realm of possibility that a few are here in GA.

10-4, over and out


----------



## shawn mills

I've never seen one. I do think theyre here. too many credible witnesses seeing em. I have had family in the buckhead, Morgan county area for 40 years and they have talked about cougars and panthers in the area as long as I can remember.


----------



## sambo1456

*cougars panthers big ole cats*

well iknow what i saw. my wife finally saw it.my soninlaw said i until one moring about had bumped my head. until one moring three thirty. he was going to work.he saw the big cat standing on the side of the road.[panther]


----------



## weathermantrey

I had an encounter with a mountain Lion this year while hunting.  It was just outside of Gunnison, Colorado.  I had just spooked a herd of elk out from some thick black timber.  I hit a cow call just to hope they wouldn't be spooked as bad.  I took about 10 more steps and heard something come running through the woods.  

I told my girlfriend who was stalking with me to get an arrow knocked... thinking it was an elk.

Next thing I knew a full grown mountain lion is running full speed straight at us!!!!

It comes to a screeching halt about 7 or 8 yards away from us. I grabbed an arrow out of my quiver, unsure whether I should hold it and prepare to stab the lion or try and knock it on my string.  Before I could make much of a decision the lion turned around and hauled tail away from us.  

It was definitely one of the coolest experiences of my life!
I can say that i stared into a wild mountain lions eyes less than 10 yards away!

My girlfriend wasn't to excited about it though, she was in tears and terrified of making the 1 mile walk back to the 4 wheeler.

I wasn't too scared until we started walking back and I started turning around and looking behind myself about every 2 steps

In 30 years of my family and their friends going out to Colorado and hunting, no one has ever seen a mountain lion where we hunt. I guess I'm just lucky


----------



## weathermantrey

I'd also like to add...

Before this year me and a buddy had seen a large cat on an island on lake russell a few years ago that we could have sworn was too big to be a bobcat, but the mountain lion I encountered in Colorado made that cat look like a house pet.

When I saw that thing I swear it looked like it's head was as big as a volleyball and i'll never forget it's front legs and paws, it was just unbelievable how big and majestic it looked.


----------



## jason8047

Cougars are a definate possibility but the german shepard size may be a little off.  Id posted a thread earlier about a huge bobcat on a TC pic and then just the other day I saw one out by my house that was honestly about half the size of a deer.  It was easily as big as a german shepard and yes Im sure it was a bobcat because it was midday standing in the road and it didnt run away.  Like weatherman said a mountain lion is huge with a capital H.  A big bob cat is like a german shepard and maybe 50-60lbs.  A small mountain lion would be around 100 lb.   Im definately not disputing anyone who says they have saw one because I dont doubt that they are a few around for one reason or another.


----------



## gunsaler111

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I got a cougar that lives next door to me...



 Where!? I'll come stab it!


----------



## SELFBOW

Why does noone try to get a print from these sightings. I know a guy down here that said he saw a huge print and thought about calling me but didn't.


----------



## Brad#1

One came off a clear cut less than thirty yards from me last october. Looked right at me. I have no doubt what it was and I don't care what anybody says. I was sitting on the ground too. That was one of the most humbling experiences I have ever had in the woods. I was shaking all over. It was a good 80-90 pounds. Show me a bobcat that big and I'll buy you a coke.


----------



## GAranger1403

Hey guys, this is a topic I that gets worn out in my neck of the woods. I get calls or comments for panthers almost weekly. The fact is no one has found physical evidence of felis concolor or cougars in GA since the 30s. By evidence I mean scat, hair, or prints. So if they do still live here they are bald, don't crap, and float like a ghost. There have been captive animals that have escaped, some of which were shot. There was also an experiment several years ago, several were released in north FLA with radio tags. Some of these were tracked into Georgia. Anyhow, this is short and sweet. I have enough research on the 3 subspecies of cougar to fill this site. They are not here, provide any real proof ang you'll be famous. Think of all the trail cams in use across the state. How many eastern cougars have been photographed.
000000000!!!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403

One more thing, the exotic pet trade leads to alot of our cougar sightings. Hundreds of exotic big cats are being kept in our state even though illegal. Some of these such as the jungle cat from asia look like our mountain lions or cougars. These animals are usually smaller, less than 100 pounds. I have personaly seen 2 of these in south Georgia. One within 30 feet. Right now 1000s are being kept legally in Florida as well. For those of you who have seen pics of cougars supposedly in GA. Here's a hint, check out the tail, if it has a bend or crook at the end it is a western cougar. That means it is someones escaped pet. Western cougars have NEVER LIVED IN GEORGIA!!!!! Now, the eastern or florida subspecies that supposedly live in Georgia have a straight tail. Again, no proof! I'm not saying there are no cougars in Georgia, I know someone who has 12 right now. I am saying there are no wild cougars in Georgia. When someone finds one, myself, 500 other rangers, and several hundred biologist who have combed just about every inch of this state and not found a shred of proof, will be overjoyed to admit we are wrong. Having seen cougars in the wild, I hope oneday they can call Georgia home again. I saw them in out west and in Central America.


----------



## C.Killmaster

GAranger1403 said:


> Here's a hint, check out the tail, if it has a bend or crook at the end it is a western cougar. That means it is someones escaped pet. Now, the eastern or florida subspecies that supposedly live in Georgia have a straight tail.


The crook in the tail is actually a characteristic of Florida panthers, not the western cougar.  This subject has been debated for years and I'm afraid you'll never convince some people that there is no free ranging population of eastern cougars in GA.


----------



## rokbowhtr

Here's a picture of a Central Florida Kitty Kitty captured on my nephew's trail camera a couple of weeks ago. The cat was following shortly behind a doe with two fawns. Somehow, I never thought of FL cats as being any other color than black. The picture was taken in Marion County near Fort McCoy.


----------



## GAranger1403

Killmaster, your right, I got the crook backwards, thanks.


----------



## beginnersluck

A friend that I coach with is from Waynesville, NC.  His mom sent him this email  from Cullowee NC:
Subject: 260 lb. catamount found in Jackson County




Date: Wed, 28 May 2008 14:02:49 -0500




Look at what James Snipe hit with his car on US-64 west of Cashiers in Jackson County . The panther was still alive but unable to move, so our neighbor called animal control and they came and put him down. A land owner had seen this one a week before dragging off a 320 lb steer.

Our neighbor is an amateur taxidermist and he's going to stuff him.This one weighed 260 lbs. while most mature male panthers weigh 80 to 150 lbs. We had no idea they still roamed around here!


----------



## Brad#1

GAranger is it legal to shoot one? I don't see how it could be against the law since they supposedley don't live in georgia..


----------



## 4wheeling4life

I named the one around my house Garfield...


----------



## C.Killmaster

Brad#1 said:


> GAranger is it legal to shoot one? I don't see how it could be against the law since they supposedley don't live in georgia..



Western cougars are not a protected species in Georgia, however, the Florida panther (the last remnant population of the eastern cougar) is state and federally listed as endangered even though they are not found here.  You would have to be able to tell the difference between the two.  For instance, if someone released a Florida panther in GA and someone shot it, they would have broken state and federal law.  If the same thing happened with a western cougar, no laws would be broken.


----------



## C.Killmaster

beginnersluck said:


> A friend that I coach with is from Waynesville, NC.  His mom sent him this email  from Cullowee NC:
> Subject: 260 lb. catamount found in Jackson County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Wed, 28 May 2008 14:02:49 -0500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what James Snipe hit with his car on US-64 west of Cashiers in Jackson County . The panther was still alive but unable to move, so our neighbor called animal control and they came and put him down. A land owner had seen this one a week before dragging off a 320 lb steer.
> 
> Our neighbor is an amateur taxidermist and he's going to stuff him.This one weighed 260 lbs. while most mature male panthers weigh 80 to 150 lbs. We had no idea they still roamed around here!



That email has been circulating the net for several years now and the supposed location of kill constantly changes.  I believe that one was actually killed in Arizona.


----------



## GAranger1403

Hey, maybe I did not clarify earlier, I am not saying the cats are not seen here. The fact is there are escaped or free ranging pets in this state. Like I said , I know someone who has a dozen conficated animals right now. My aunt had 2 as pets on their property till they were confiscated by DNR, no I didn't rat, I was 10 years old then. As far as shooting them goes, yes it would be illegal. So please shoot them with a camera and give us all some proof.
I guess you could say your life was in danger if you shot one.
Wouldn't try it though.


----------



## germag

I thought I saw a Sasquatch at my front door last Christmas eve. Nearly had a heart attack.  Nobody told me my monster-in-law was coming over.


----------



## GAranger1403

We don't call 'em sasquatch here in the swamp. Them's skunkbears. I also have a problem with chupacabres gettin my goats.


----------



## germag

GAranger1403 said:


> We don't call 'em sasquatch here in the swamp. Them's skunkbears. I also have a problem with chupacabres gettin my goats.



Yeah, I know what you mean. My monster-in-law sure gets my goat.


----------



## michaeljt

For many years the New York DNR had continually denied the existence of cougars in upsate NY until one of their Biologists ran across one and happened to have a camera with him. They are very secretive and their range is expanding as they learn how to cope with man.


----------



## trapperP

Brad#1 said:


> GAranger is it legal to shoot one? I don't see how it could be against the law since they supposedley don't live in georgia..



I dearly love this part of the conversation.  We also "Don't  have any cougars in Illinois" where my brother farms.  Between the coyotes and what ever, he has problems when cows calve and has called in the CPO's several times.  I heard one tell him that whatever his problems were caused by it was not a cougar/catamount/ moutain lion/ panther as "We don't have any in Illinois!"  So when my brother, having seen one twice in a week, asked "What's going to happen if I shoot and kill one?" and the CPO said "I guarantee you will spend some time in jail and it will cost you at least $5,000 if you do!"  So, you cannot shoot something that is not there?  I wonder if these cats worked for the CIA????  And why would Georgia be any different???


----------



## GeorgiaGirl08

*Cougar tracks?*

A cougar was seen in the woods in my back yard. We have had ducks, 2 little dogs, and chickens go missing in our neighborhood in the last few days.  I found fresh tracks in the sand day before yesterday. Somebody want to tell me what they think of the tracks??? It also had a stride of 10 feet!


----------



## Nicodemus

Ma`am, I`m not disputin` your word, but a cougar (panther) has a stride of 40 inches, on the average.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl08

Would that be walking? Because it looked like it was running.


----------



## Nicodemus

Yes, that is a walkin` stride measurement.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl08

We found several tracks. The first 2 were 7ft apart and the second 2 were 10ft.


----------



## dawg2

GeorgiaGirl08 said:


> A cougar was seen in the woods in my back yard. We have had ducks, 2 little dogs, and chickens go missing in our neighborhood in the last few days.  I found fresh tracks in the sand day before yesterday. Somebody want to tell me what they think of the tracks??? It also had a stride of 10 feet!



10 feet?


----------



## dawg2

GeorgiaGirl08 said:


> We found several tracks. The first 2 were 7ft apart and the second 2 were 10ft.



That pic is canine, it fails the "X" test and claws register.  Cats only have claws register on slippery surfaces (i.e.:mud) when running and not always.  See canine pic in #1 and cougar track in # 2, also cats have a leading toe, unlike dogs.


----------



## crotalid catcher

i have seen a cougar that was shot on grassy mountain in murray county.it was shot by an older fella who said he was picking poke salad when it tried to attack him.he was showing it off at a little country store.it was streched out on his tailgate with the tail hanging off the side. i would guess it was around 80 pounds or so.


----------



## 4x4

Wow, I have family members right around that area (Careytown Rd) that has alot of land,I reckon I better be on my toes next time I start whaling on my cottontail squealer...


----------



## whitworth

*Archery fellers*

going to have to practice up a little harder.


----------



## Throwback

GeorgiaGirl08 said:


> We found several tracks. The first 2 were 7ft apart and the second 2 were 10ft.



Obviously a dog track. Cats don't walk with claws extended. 


We have lost more cattle, goats and chickens to dogs (both feral and with collars on them) than anything else combined. Lost 3 or 4 goats and about 15 chickens in one  night. 


T


----------



## jason8047

OK.  Ive tried to upload a video I got on my TC and cant figure out how to do it.  Im not saying that I have a video of a cougar but I truely dont know what it is.  In my honest opinion it looks like one but the video quality is poor and so far the 2 people Ive showed it to thought it was a cougar but Id like to get it on here to see what you guys think.  If someone will help me out I'll try and get it on here.  My TC was set up in Cherokee Co. NC about 10 miles from the NC-GA line.


----------



## 4x4

jason8047 said:


> OK.  Ive tried to upload a video I got on my TC and cant figure out how to do it.  Im not saying that I have a video of a cougar but I truely dont know what it is.  In my honest opinion it looks like one but the video quality is poor and so far the 2 people Ive showed it to thought it was a cougar but Id like to get it on here to see what you guys think.  If someone will help me out I'll try and get it on here.  My TC was set up in Cherokee Co. NC about 10 miles from the NC-GA line.



Have you tried uploading it to youtube? Thats your best bet.


----------



## jason8047

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMaj0zO-WR0

Try this link out for the video I got and tell me what you think.  For all of those who are going to say "Oh its a house cat"  where this cat walked by is 22 yards from the camera location.  In other words "It aint no house cat".


----------



## 4x4

I dont think its a house cat, too big. First thing I thought of is maybe a fox?


----------



## jason8047

Very well could be a fox I guess.  It just really threw me when I first watched it.  I just hated how poor the quality was in that clip.  If it had been a little closer you would be able to see exactly what it was.


----------



## trigs

*Cougars in GA*

I lived in Laurens Co. Georgia for about 10 years.  My wife and I were sleeping one night and both were awakened by a loud scream.  We immediately asked eachother if we heard what we thought we heard.  We asked some neighbors the next day and they said it was most likely a panther.  I did some research and found that it was most likely a bobcat.  I also found that Florida is being built up so that the Florida cougars are running out of habitat. I think it may be possible that they are finding their way across the Georgia and Alabama lines, in fact I wouldn't doubt it at all.  There is a good website about the Florida cougar.  Just google it and it should be the first or second link.


----------



## AnchAk1961

weathermantrey said:


> I had an encounter with a mountain Lion this year while hunting.  It was just outside of Gunnison, Colorado.  I had just spooked a herd of elk out from some thick black timber.  I hit a cow call just to hope they wouldn't be spooked as bad.  I took about 10 more steps and heard something come running through the woods.
> 
> I told my girlfriend who was stalking with me to get an arrow knocked... thinking it was an elk.
> 
> Next thing I knew a full grown mountain lion is running full speed straight at us!!!!
> 
> It comes to a screeching halt about 7 or 8 yards away from us. I grabbed an arrow out of my quiver, unsure whether I should hold it and prepare to stab the lion or try and knock it on my string.  Before I could make much of a decision the lion turned around and hauled tail away from us.
> 
> It was definitely one of the coolest experiences of my life!
> I can say that i stared into a wild mountain lions eyes less than 10 yards away!
> 
> My girlfriend wasn't to excited about it though, she was in tears and terrified of making the 1 mile walk back to the 4 wheeler.
> 
> I wasn't too scared until we started walking back and I started turning around and looking behind myself about every 2 steps
> 
> In 30 years of my family and their friends going out to Colorado and hunting, no one has ever seen a mountain lion where we hunt. I guess I'm just lucky



  Fortunately, I did not have a direct run in like yours but it is a different world out in CO.  I was in Grand Mesa National Forest in September of this year.  Close to Gunnison.  A few days into our hunt one of the other hunter in our group decided to scout  a trail system directly behind our camp.  He went into the Aspens less than a mile behind our camp.  He found alot of Elk sign and decided to hunt there the next day. This hunter is a resident of Grand Junction, CO. and a very seasoned hunter.  The next day he was set up on the trail and had two bow hunters walk down the trail that he was was hunting.  Shortly after the bow hunters walked by a very large, very healthy Cougar stalked by moving in the direction of the bow hunters.  The Cougar appeared to be stalking the hunters according to our buddy.    

Later around the campfire we were told about the cougar.  We had a few mixed drinks and headed to bed. Later that night at around 3:00am the alcohol did its work.  I had to get out of the tent for natural reasons.   I was using a tree and had my flashlight shining everywhere...  I heard a twig snap close by,  Y'all would have laughed your Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off if you had a video of the event...   Needless to say I retreated to the tent very quickly!


----------



## deerhunter09

I, for one, really hope noone shoots one. With a camera would be ok, but it would be a shame to kill one just to prove the naysayers wrong.


----------



## FishinMech

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I got a cougar that lives next door to me...



I need to find one like that whats her name .


----------



## redneck_billcollector

That video is a fox, it isn't a cat.


----------



## BUCKDAYDREAM

We hunt some property in Ben Hill County near the Ocmulgee River. Last week a couple guys were hunting down there and killed a big doe. They left the carcass in the woods and the next day went back and it was gone. They started looking around and saw it 25 feet up in a tree hanging over a branch. Upon more thorough investigation, they found large cat prints about the size of their hand. They didn't take any pics so I am taking their word for it, but they wouldn't make something like that up. Could a bobcat drag a deer carcus up a tree?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Leopards are the cats that drag game up into a tree, panthers, cover kills with leaves and such.  Is an evolutionary thing due to lions and hyenas.


----------



## loadnplenty

cougars and bears are likely to be found anywhere. They are wild animals and always in search of better hunting?


----------



## mjfortner

Franklin county is not between commerce and danielsville. It was either Jackson or madison. I was driving down a dirtroad in the area @ paoly juncton, and saw a bobcat cross the road. My girlfreind said it was a moutain lion. I guess it could look that way to some people.


----------



## FX Jenkins

GeorgiaGirl08 said:


> Would that be walking? Because it looked like it was running.



Awwwwww...she got you on that one Nic.....


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Was out on Chickasawhatchee WMA (for those that don't know this is in south west Ga. on the second biggest swamp in the state) and was going down a road called 7 bridge road.  One of the bridges I was on collapsed as soon as I crossed it and the bridges in front of me were undermined.  I finally got the DNR on the phone and they were able to eventually get someone out to me.  What does this have to do with panthers you are saying?  The GW was telling me that the next time I was in trouble deep in the woods to tell them I saw a panther.  He told me that paigers would go off with every GW in 50 miles and more would respond than if I told them I was hurt, now that tells me something.  While he didn't right out and say it, the panther killed last year has them excited and that it is in their interest to confirm panthers in Ga.  Why is it in their interest you ask?  Money, if there are florida panthers showing up in Georgia that means more federal money, they are endangered plus they have alot of supporters willing to give money for habitat and conservation, just look at what has happened with land aquired in s.w.fla.  So for all yall that think it is some kind of conspiracy to keep it quiet about panthers, I think you are wrong, I got the distinct impression that they want to confirm a population in Georgia and that they would shout it from the Capitol steps in Atlanta if they could confirm them, cause that would mean federal dollars and in these times of tight budgets they would welcome the dollars.  The florida panther is a sexy animal as opposed to any other endangered animal in Ga. and all those tree huggers in Atlanta would raise all kinda money for habitat if they ever take up in Georgia.


----------



## godzilla

Had a mountain lion run across the road in front of me this morning in Franklin county near the Madison county line. This happened right around 6am. It came off an embankment, landed in the middle of the road and then off the other side of the road. I would say it was about 100 feet in front of me when it crossed. I was able to turn my headlights and catch another glimpse as it ran into the woods. No it was not a bobcat, I see them all the time, and it was not someones house cat.


----------



## Throwback

godzilla said:


> Had a mountain lion run across the road in front of me this morning in Franklin county near the Madison county line. This happened right around 6am. It came off an embankment, landed in the middle of the road and then off the other side of the road. I would say it was about 100 feet in front of me when it crossed. I was able to turn my headlights and catch another glimpse as it ran into the woods. No it was not a bobcat, I see them all the time, and it was not someones house cat.



and so it continues...

T


----------



## T.P.

I live in Franklin Co., there are several cougars around these parts.


----------



## Throwback

T.P. said:


> I live in Franklin Co., there are several cougars around these parts.



there are "several" cougars all over georgia, in every county, on every hunting club, on every road, and in every community. 

I;ve heard three "panther" stories just this week, not including what was posted on this board. 

T


----------



## T.P.

Throwback said:


> there are "several" cougars all over georgia, in every county, on every hunting club, on every road, and in every community.
> 
> I;ve heard three "panther" stories just this week, not including what was posted on this board.
> 
> T



True story I tell. One stays about 300 yards to the north of my house, and one is on the couch next to my lazy-chair from which I sit right now.


----------



## Jamboggie

beginnersluck said:


> A friend that I coach with is from Waynesville, NC.  His mom sent him this email  from Cullowee NC:
> Subject: 260 lb. catamount found in Jackson County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Wed, 28 May 2008 14:02:49 -0500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what James Snipe hit with his car on US-64 west of Cashiers in Jackson County . The panther was still alive but unable to move, so our neighbor called animal control and they came and put him down. A land owner had seen this one a week before dragging off a 320 lb steer.
> 
> Our neighbor is an amateur taxidermist and he's going to stuff him.This one weighed 260 lbs. while most mature male panthers weigh 80 to 150 lbs. We had no idea they still roamed around here!


----------



## Big7

Holy old threads


----------



## Jamboggie

I have thru my 63 years had three cougar sightings in GA. The first time I was deer hunting near Esom Hill GA. I was in my stand hunting a long ridge that had a lot of white oaks and plenty of browse like privet hedge. Something caught my eye easing thru the woods coming my way my first thought was deer. I never used a scoped rifle but did keep a small spotters scoop in my day pack held it up  looking for the buck I knew was slipping thru the woods. To my shock when I put the spotters scope on him it was a cougar I watched him start and stop several times he was huntin too. When he got within 45 yards from me he picked his head and froze I was down wind I don't think he winded me but then took a left and started working his was up and over the mountain. Being as how I was about 13 yrs old I didn't say anything about it when I got back to our camp. Years later I told my Uncle about it he replied "you should've told me son I've seen one here myself" he called em mountain lions another Uncle had seen one near where I saw one..he called em catamounts. I know the difference between a cougar and a bobcat we had a lot of bobcats on the property and I had actually took care of a bobcat that had got himself mangled. Took about 10 weeks are so before he healed up enough to take his cage down by the slough to release him. 
 The second one I saw 20 yrs later at a creek mouth where it joined the Coosa River not to far downstream from the Lock and **** near Rome GA. This one stepped out of the overgrowth not 40 feet from where I had my boat positioned to fish an eddy hole. I had one of those little disposable cameras in dry storage but when I tried to get it I rattled my aluminum boat he looked up saw me and just eased back in the thick stuff calm as could be.
The last one was down here less than a half mile from downtown Dexter he loped across a field then took of running hard across Hwy 257 in front of me glad I spotted him while he was in the field that gave me time to slow down or I might've hit him. The first one I saw when I was a kid I could've killed him easy , the second one I probably could have upholstered my pistol with less noise than trying to get to that little camera that would've been an easy shot. One thing my Uncles always said was "boy if you ain't gonna eat it don't kill it" Cougar meat just don't seem like it'd be tasty and they weren't bothering anybody. The DNR said we don't have Cougars in  Georgia but they know that's not the truth. I think like a boar bear will run off young boars from their territory so will an older bigger male cougar and they'll follow rivers to get away from the big males but that's just my opinion. I know for a fact I saw a cougar that deer season 50 yrs ago and the one by the river was purty doggone close and I got a good look at the one the other day..tell me I saw bobcats when the three I've been blessed to see had tails near about as long or longer than their bodies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jamboggie said:


> I have thru my 63 years had three cougar sightings in GA. The first time I was deer hunting near Esom Hill GA. I was in my stand hunting a long ridge that had a lot of white oaks and plenty of browse like privet hedge. Something caught my eye easing thru the woods coming my way my first thought was deer. I never used a scoped rifle but did keep a small spotters scoop in my day pack held it up  looking for the buck I knew was slipping thru the woods. To my shock when I put the spotters scope on him it was a cougar I watched him start and stop several times he was huntin too. When he got within 45 yards from me he picked his head and froze I was down wind I don't think he winded me but then took a left and started working his was up and over the mountain. Being as how I was about 13 yrs old I didn't say anything about it when I got back to our camp. Years later I told my Uncle about it he replied "you should've told me son I've seen one here myself" he called em mountain lions another Uncle had seen one near where I saw one..he called em catamounts. I know the difference between a cougar and a bobcat we had a lot of bobcats on the property and I had actually took care of a bobcat that had got himself mangled. Took about 10 weeks are so before he healed up enough to take his cage down by the slough to release him.
> The second one I saw 20 yrs later at a creek mouth where it joined the Coosa River not to far downstream from the Lock and **** near Rome GA. This one stepped out of the overgrowth not 40 feet from where I had my boat positioned to fish an eddy hole. I had one of those little disposable cameras in dry storage but when I tried to get it I rattled my aluminum boat he looked up saw me and just eased back in the thick stuff calm as could be.
> The last one was down here less than a half mile from downtown Dexter he loped across a field then took of running hard across Hwy 257 in front of me glad I spotted him while he was in the field that gave me time to slow down or I might've hit him. The first one I saw when I was a kid I could've killed him easy , the second one I probably could have upholstered my pistol with less noise than trying to get to that little camera that would've been an easy shot. One thing my Uncles always said was "boy if you ain't gonna eat it don't kill it" Cougar meat just don't seem like it'd be tasty and they weren't bothering anybody. The DNR said we don't have Cougars in  Georgia but they know that's not the truth. I think like a boar bear will run off young boars from their territory so will an older bigger male cougar and they'll follow rivers to get away from the big males but that's just my opinion. I know for a fact I saw a cougar that deer season 50 yrs ago and the one by the river was purty doggone close and I got a good look at the one the other day..tell me I saw bobcats when the three I've been blessed to see had tails near about as long or longer than their bodies.


To clarify your last point, what the DNR says is that there isn't an established breeding population of cougars in GA. Which is true. That does not mean that a young dispersing male doesn't wonder through now and then. It happens regularly all over the country. And they usually don't stay in any place, they roam, often for hundreds of miles or more. When females and cubs start being documented, then, that's when you  "have" cougars. And there is no evidence of that yet.


----------



## Lilly001

NCHillbilly said:


> To clarify your last point, what the DNR says is that there isn't an established breeding population of cougars in GA. Which is true. That does not mean that a young dispersing male doesn't wonder through now and then. It happens regularly all over the country. And they usually don't stay in any place, they roam, often for hundreds of miles or more. When females and cubs start being documented, then, that's when you  "have" cougars. And there is no evidence of that yet.


Also you are more likely to see cougars that are illegal releases.
I was a Deputy in Fl in a county that had some pretty wild areas. We, in my 30+ years, had several released/escaped western cougars but never a proven wild one.
I suspect the Ga cougars are released/escaped pets.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lilly001 said:


> Also you are more likely to see cougars that are illegal releases.
> I was a Deputy in Fl in a county that had some pretty wild areas. We, in my 30+ years, had several released/escaped western cougars but never a proven wild one.
> I suspect the Ga cougars are released/escaped pets.


The one that was killed a few years ago in Troup County was DNA tested and had wandered up from the population in Florida.


----------



## campboy

I've heard of another sighting not far from that area on the Coosa River


----------



## RedHills

Any "credible" sightings have all been documented as male cats from SFL. Saw one clear a 40ft forest road and cleared right away hitn the ground once, SW of Fargo, GA. Only FL panther  I've ever seen was in GA.


----------



## Lilly001

NCHillbilly said:


> The one that was killed a few years ago in Troup County was DNA tested and had wandered up from the population in Florida.


Yes, that was a male from the Fl gene pool. It surprised a lot of people including DNR.
My point is that released/escape is more likely. And the only way to tell for sure is a DNA test.
And the released/escape is actually not that uncommon.
It’s still a cougar. Just not a black one.


----------



## Athos

I love these threads. And the bigfeet threads.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lilly001 said:


> Yes, that was a male from the Fl gene pool. It surprised a lot of people including DNR.
> My point is that released/escape is more likely. And the only way to tell for sure is a DNA test.
> And the released/escape is actually not that uncommon.
> It’s still a cougar. Just not a black one.


There has never, ever been a black one. They don't exist.


----------



## Jamboggie

NCHillbilly said:


> The one that was killed a few years ago in Troup County was DNA tested and had wandered up from the population in Florida.


Well I'm certainly not an expert when it comes to big cats so I can only speak about what I saw. I have had two game wardens scoffing and try to convince me what I saw were big bobcats. The one on our old family farm for some reason struck me as a pretty big male but I have to take into account I was a 13 yr old kid so he might've seemed big being the first one I ever saw he (it) looked very healthy judging by the how good his coat looked. I wouldn't have shot him for anything it was doggone cool to watch him this cougar was in good shape you could see muscle tone when he moved. He could've been a release or escapee who knows. I hit a growing spurt the following spring summer and fall shot up seven inches put on 40 pounds too so he most likely wouldn't have seemed so big come the next season. The one on the Coosa looked a lot smaller than the one from the farm. Coat wasn't as healthy looking either but he came out of some thick overgrowth. The one the other day was stretched out running hard as he crossed the road , you know like a deer running flat out seems shorter. closer to the ground. I have heard some old boy over near Yorkville GA. watched a pair of cougars from his deer stand looking over some creek bottom land. It just bothered me that two wardens acted like I didn't know popcorn from buttermilk I know what I've seen were cougars. To tell the truth those two young wardens about ****ed me off. Part of their job is to check out earnestly what an outdoorsman reports but that's neither here nor there. I still ain't gonna shoot one unless its him or me they are beautiful gifts of nature. Probably in the near future (like they do gators) somebody's gonna start feeding one and that'll cause a problem..I'd hate to see one maul someone because its lost it's good sense to avoid humans..please don't feed em or think em as a big family cat folks a 90 pound cougar is not a play toy..


----------



## Big7

?


----------



## saltysenior

Big7 said:


> ?View attachment 1098937




the local V F W and Legion have a growing population...


----------



## Wifeshusband

As I have stated before, an old retired Forrester saw a cougar _*and *_kits crossing a dirt road in Marion County in the 80's. That tells me there is a breeding population here unless you want to try and convince me Mom and kits strolled up from FL. You will never be able to convince everyone on the forum of this possibility unless you have trail cam video of two of them copulating before a sign that reads, "_Welcome to Metter, Where Everything Is Better."_


----------

